# myBuffed Charakter Verlinkung



## Deljin (26. Oktober 2007)

huhu

hab blasc installiert, meine daten von der seite hier eingegeben, gespielt hochgeldaen etc etc.
Der Charakter ist auch auf blasc anschaubar, aber er wird nicht unter mybuffed angezeigt.
Was ist das? Ich nutze Vista, habe Blasc 2 mal neu installiert und account daten sind 100% richtig eingegeben.


----------



## Mxxl (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi....  Bitte auch um gleiche Antwort ? *lieb guck*

Kann alle meine Chars unter buffed.de finden und sind alle aktuell. Nur wenn ich bei mybuffed reinschau ist weder mein Main "Mxxl" noch irgendein Twink dort zu finden? Bitte hilf mir Admin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Wenns hilft....  Twinks heißen unter anderem Jagamoasta, Merkus, Mxxs, Ritzer, Schamxxl,....  usw  Server: REXXAR

Lg und Danke für Antwort im Voraus    Mxxl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2007)

Mxxl schrieb:


> Hi....  Bitte auch um gleiche Antwort ? *lieb guck*
> 
> Kann alle meine Chars unter buffed.de finden und sind alle aktuell. Nur wenn ich bei mybuffed reinschau ist weder mein Main "Mxxl" noch irgendein Twink dort zu finden? Bitte hilf mir Admin
> 
> ...



Benutzt du BLASC2 (nicht die alte schwarze Version), hast deine mybuffed-Account-DAten da eingetragen und in den Einstellungen deine Charactere diesem Profil zugeordnet?


----------



## Mxxl (30. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Benutzt du BLASC2 (nicht die alte schwarze Version), hast deine mybuffed-Account-DAten da eingetragen und in den Einstellungen deine Charactere diesem Profil zugeordnet?




hmm...

Ich schau gleich nach wenn ich nach der Nachtschicht heim komme..  thx erstmal  

btw. Blas 2.2 hab ich drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Rest muß ich kontrollieren^^


----------



## Mxxl (31. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Benutzt du BLASC2 (nicht die alte schwarze Version), hast deine mybuffed-Account-DAten da eingetragen und in den Einstellungen deine Charactere diesem Profil zugeordnet?



Also Blasc 2.2 is drauf...   Mybuffed-Account-Daten hab ich nun auch eingetragen und die Chars zugeordnet...

Wahrscheinlich jetzt einloggen mit den Chars  und nach ausloggen fxt??? Geh ich da richtig in der Annahme? Im Moment gehts ja wegen Serverwartung nicht^^

Naja ich lass mich mal überaschen 

Gruß  Mx


----------



## MikkeyDee (31. Oktober 2007)

Mxxl schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich jetzt einloggen mit den Chars  und nach ausloggen fxt??? Geh ich da richtig in der Annahme?


Yep, wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast, werden die Daten beim nächsten Logout übertragen.


----------



## Mxxl (1. November 2007)

Nocheinmal ein Danke für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab das mit meinen 2 Gildenlosen mal probiert...  nach par Minuten warens da^^  Morgen früh nach der Arbeit werd ich wohl meine "großen" verlinken :-)

Gruß  Mx


----------



## Nôxxx (1. April 2008)

habe genau das gleiche problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine charaktere erscheinen in meinem mybuffed profil nicht, jedoch auch nicht auf buffed.de
aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich bei blasc 2.5 alles richtig eingestellt habe...

*edit: achja und die charaktere heissen Nòxx,Froozer, Xanthoo,Karunô und ôriôn

danke für antwort schonmal im vorraus =)


----------



## Tyranis (1. April 2008)

Nôxxx schrieb:


> habe genau das gleiche problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo hab auch das gleiche problem ... bitte um antowort pls :>
Thx scho ma


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2008)

Tyranis schrieb:


> jo hab auch das gleiche problem ... bitte um antowort pls :>
> Thx scho ma



@Noxx:
Auf welchem Realm sind die? 

@Tyranis
Ohne Charactername + Realm können wir dir nicht weiterhelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nôxxx (1. April 2008)

Eredar


----------



## Tyranis (2. April 2008)

Tichondrius , charname tiras und tyranis^^


----------



## Nôxxx (2. April 2008)

war das einer von euch bei buffed?^^
jedenfalls gehts jetzt auf einma   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke =)


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

Tyranis schrieb:


> Tichondrius , charname tiras und tyranis^^



Die wurden beide überhaupt nicht übertragen. (Du hast geschrieben "Das Problem habe ich auch" bezogen nur auf die fehlende Verknüpfung). Prüfe bitte, ob das Addon BLASCProfiler im Spiel für beide Charaktere aktiviert ist.


----------



## Revan83 (3. April 2008)

also ich habe ein etwas anderes problem aber nur etwas der nimmt meine chars garnicht auf weis aber nit wieso spiele auf die nachtwache und der main heist lurtaracny habe es auch ma manuel versucht nur in der liste steht kein char drin laut seite aber das prog zeigt mir ja meinen char an was amche ich falsch oder geht da was nimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

